# What church do yall go to.



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jul 28, 2005)

I belong to Bethesda Baptist in Nelson Ga.  its and old timey foot washing baptist church.  im just curious as to where everybody goes.  do any of yall wash feet?
Do yall use un levine bread and wine for communion?

Just curious


----------



## PWalls (Jul 28, 2005)

Ebeneezer Baptist Church in Cordele.

Southern Baptist. So no feet washing. And, grape juice and communion crackers (not sure of the leavened part or not).


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 28, 2005)

Old Fashioned Baptist Church in Murphy,NC. We try to live up to the name
We haven't had a footwashing in a while but we do have them. We use unleavened bread and Grape Juice for communion but I have no problem with using wine.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 28, 2005)

Oak Hill Baptist in Grayson.

We are a Southern Baptist Church. We rock out for an SBC Church, electric instruments, drums, interprative dance, skits, etc.

We use grape juice and crackers. Have had foot washings in the past.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 28, 2005)

St. Lawrence in Lawrenceville.
Unleavened wheat flour wafers and wine for communcion.  
Foot washings .... not sure about this one now that you mention it but most have it annually I believe.


----------



## pendy (Jul 28, 2005)

United Methodist Church in Fairmont, Mn.
We use bread and juice for communion.


----------



## Murdock (Jul 28, 2005)

Rockmart Church of God. I am also Assistant pastor at Living Water Minstries in Calhoun, GA. Both Bible believing churches.


----------



## Georgiaastro (Jul 28, 2005)

New Harmony Baptist in Cumming. Unleaven bread and wine for communion along with footwashing.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jul 28, 2005)

THunter said:
			
		

> Harmony Baptist Church in Buford.  Unleaven bread and homemade wine for communion.  Still have footwashing.  Small church in the midst of one of the fastest growing counties in the country.  Love the old time country church.
> 
> THunter


i love it too.  we use wine made by the deacons, and unleavoned bread  made by the deacons wives.  we have footwashing once a year at the beggining of our revival.  i have been in other churches and nothings as sweet to me as where i belong.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2005)

Blackshear Place Baptist, Flowery Branch/Oakwood, GA.

Unleavened and grape juice.


----------



## matthewsman (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sharon Baptist,Mcdonough*

Sometimes Temple of the oaks,in various counties,depending on season........


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jul 28, 2005)

First Alliance Church in Toccoa. We have 50 ordained Ministers as members.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jul 28, 2005)

1st Baptist Church....Southern Baptist of course.

grape juice, crackers


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 28, 2005)

*Morrow First Bapist*

First Bapist of Morrow crackers and juice as well..... Woody's Janitor got my tickets in mail Thank you so much


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 28, 2005)

The Woods! Organized religion is for the weak of mind and is the cause of all world conflict and war.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 28, 2005)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> The Woods! Organized religion is for the weak of mind and is the cause of all world conflict and war.



Sounds like you had a real bad experiance at one time! I'll say a prayer for you that you can get beyond it


----------



## raghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Murdock said:
			
		

> Rockmart Church of God. I am also Assistant pastor at Living Water Minstries in Calhoun, GA. Both Bible believing churches.


I've visited your church a couple of times, maybe we've met.


----------



## raghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> The Woods! Organized religion is for the weak of mind and is the cause of all world conflict and war.


Scary thoughts there friend,I'll say a prayer for you too.


----------



## Woody52 (Jul 28, 2005)

Island Ford Baptist, about a half mile down the Chattahoochee from Buford Dam.  Named after Bowman's Island in the river, the water is very shallow and people would "Ford" the river with their cars, before there were any bridges in these parts.  And yes we have footwashing with unleavened bread and homemade wine at communion.  Second oldest in Gwinnett County est. 1832.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jul 29, 2005)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> The Woods! Organized religion is for the weak of mind and is the cause of all world conflict and war.


im real sorry you feel that way.  but your right religion is no good at all.  its salvation you need to get you any where.  religion will take you to big toebig toebig toebig toe faster than anything  if its not backed up by the blood.  ill pray for your eyes to be opened.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 29, 2005)

Beulah Land Baptist Church


----------



## Eshad (Jul 29, 2005)

First Baptist Church of Woodstock for us......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 29, 2005)

when we go it is to West Ridge in Paulding


----------



## Woody52 (Jul 31, 2005)

Tommy, I just put 2 & 2 together.  I've been to Harmony several times.  I married a girl who belongs to Harmony.  Heck, yall gave us a wedding present!  You know me!!!  We hunted together in Glascock for a year together I just realized it was you!  I guess I'll have to tell you my name, huh?
Casey Wood


----------



## dbodkin (Jul 31, 2005)

St Brendans RC ... Not the cola...


----------



## Howard Roark (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is one a little different.

We attend the Ekklesia Centre in Royston Georgia.  It is non dominational (sp).  


http://www.ekklesiacentre.com/resources.aspx

All of the pastors sermons are on mp3.  A defining moment for us was when he preached the two sermons on how not to be offended in church.


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 2, 2005)

Faith Free Will Baptist in East Orlando

Wonderful little Church with the old time southern flavor  

We love to sing and give the Lord his praise!


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 2, 2005)

Georgiaastro said:
			
		

> New Harmony Baptist in Cumming. Unleaven bread and wine for communion along with footwashing.


I know alot of folks you know.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> The Woods! Organized religion is for the weak of mind and is the cause of all world conflict and war.


Sorry to hear you feel that way freind hope maybe that will change one day.


----------



## Georgiaastro (Aug 2, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> I know alot of folks you know.



Hey Branch come visit. Look for a tall good looking man   sitting close to the front with a good looking lady .  There is only a couple of Larrys so if your ever over this way give a holler would love to have you.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 2, 2005)

Georgiaastro said:
			
		

> Hey Branch come visit. Look for a tall good looking man   sitting close to the front with a good looking lady .  There is only a couple of Larrys so if your ever over this way give a holler would love to have you.


I know several of your former pastors and have had a funeral or two there in the past. And if ever I can get loose one Sunday I will.


----------



## redwards (Aug 5, 2005)

Bethlehem First Baptist - Bethlehem, Ga


----------



## HuntinTom (Aug 5, 2005)

Hope Church in Dallas, GA...
We sometimes use unleavened bread and always use grape juice for communion...
We've done some foot washings, but not during our regular weekend worship time (Ususlly small groups, service teams etc...)
I go there cause' my wife sleeps with the preacher


----------



## BIG HORN (Aug 6, 2005)

Grace Chapel Christ of Christ in Cumming.   Unleven bread and grape juice.  Ya'll come on over, we would love to meet all of ya'll.

Mike




God said it, I believe it, That settles it......


----------



## Vernon Holt (Aug 6, 2005)

*What Church??*



			
				Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> The Woods! *Organized religion is for the weak of mind and is the cause of all world conflict and war.*


_"_*He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God."  John 3 18*

*Many believe as you do.  Most of those have enough discretion to refrain from entering into a conversation dealing with the Church.*

*As well informed as you pretend to be you should at least come up with an original statement rather than quoting someone who is renown for putting his foot in his mouth.*

*I join others with prayer in your behalf.*

*Vernon*


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 7, 2005)

Not surprised that the Baptists are in the majority (I grew up in the Baptist church). 

I go to Park Ave Methodist in Valdosta. Great church home. 

Small wafer and grape juice. 

No footwashings in our church - would scare most of the folks to death if we talked about having one. But have participated in several related to retreats I've been involved with over the years. 

It's a unique experience. God taught me a great but humbling lesson last time I participated in one.


----------



## GMARK (Aug 7, 2005)

Cresthill Baptist in Savannah.  Southern Baptist.  Grape juice and communion crackers.  But most importantly, saved by His grace.


----------



## Greenhead (Aug 8, 2005)

*What Church*

Westridge in Dallas Ga.


----------



## Steady73 (Aug 8, 2005)

Victory World Church in Norcross.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 8, 2005)

*Go to....*

Courts of Praise Christian Center here in LaGrange Ga.


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Wow!*



			
				Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> The Woods! Organized religion is for the weak of mind and is the cause of all world conflict and war.



I have heard a lot of people say a lot of stupid things about other people's choice to have a relationship with Christ and worship in church, but for crying out loud man, to get on here, a spiritual support forum, and knock people for what you knew they believed already, may be , NO - it is one of the stupidest and insensitive things I have ever seen anyone do.   The woods are great, and deer hunting , next to God,my family and church, is probably the thing I am most passionate about, but the woods won't get you through life and they certainly will not provide the opportunity to be able to walk through life without fearing death and knowing that your life is under the control of someone a lot smarter, wiser, and way more powerful than you are. We are truly praying for you!


----------



## hpostelle (Aug 17, 2005)

Roopville Road Baptist Church, Carrollton, Ga. A place for you to call Home


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 21, 2005)

Shalom Ministries International.
Miami Fla.
A messianic Congregation.


----------



## dominantpredator (Aug 21, 2005)

Royal Baptist Church in Newnan, Ga.. We are baptists, but we leave out the foot washings. Never been to a church that still practices that. We do a lot of hymn shoutin' and some pue jumping though.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 21, 2005)

Lost Mountain Baptist Church on Hwy 120 just west of the Old Lost Mountain Store in Powder Springs. We just moved into our new building in July and God is blessing and increasing his flock. Come by and join us if you live in the area or are passing through.


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 21, 2005)

Altamaha Baptist Church (Southern Baptist) out in the country
Just started on a new sanctuary.......The church is really growing.............It's one of the oldest churches in the county

Ta-Tonka-Chips............you're in my prayers too...........  

git'r


----------



## taylornelms (Aug 21, 2005)

Lester Rd Christian Church.  I guess us christians are outnumbered by the baptists. Southern Baptist and Christian Churches arent too much different. Good little church i just moved from a huge church in Peachtree City (PTC Christian Church)  Now im the youth minister at lester rd. Its out job as believers to help people like Ta-Tonka-Chips learn the truth. Hes obviously not learned it on his own. Ill pray for ya too.


----------



## Georgiaastro (Aug 22, 2005)

taylornelms said:
			
		

> Lester Rd Christian Church.  I guess us christians are outnumbered by the baptists. Southern Baptist and Christian Churches arent too much different. Good little church i just moved from a huge church in Peachtree City (PTC Christian Church)  Now im the youth minister at lester rd. Its out job as believers to help people like Ta-Tonka-Chips learn the truth. Hes obviously not learned it on his own. Ill pray for ya too.



Taylornelms, I usually don't say much about what people put on here but I think you need to reword your first sentence. It kind of sounds as though your saying the Baptist are not christians. Most of the churches are about the same, if your saved by grace we're all brothers and sisters in christ. I apologize if I misunderstood the sentence.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 22, 2005)

Good Shepherd Lutheran Church Gainesville, GA.


----------



## stravis (Aug 23, 2005)

Cross Point Baptist Church in Perry.


----------

